# Thoughts On This One



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

> The students protested how Tucson Police called the Border Patrol to their school. When police responded to a report about a student carrying marijuana, they determined that he was an illegal immigrant. The student's entire family was apprehended. But students have a problem with the Border Patrol coming into their school, and the Tucson Unified School District agrees.


So what happened here in the last week is this: kid with a backpack full of pot at school. Cops are called. Cops figure out not only is he trafficking pot, he's here illegally. This leads to the Border Patrol moving his entire family 60 miles south of me, i.e. Mexico. So all the hispanic kids did not like this, they marched on the local police station. So now, when the police are called to a local Tucson high school for things like a kid with a back pack full of pot, if they determine the kid is illegal, they cannot have him/her apprehended and deported.

Thoughts? Also, I would be interested to know if anyone at a distance from the border has heard of this event.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have not heard of this.

I am appalled by it.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Consider the source. KOLD is a longtime member of the VRWC and is owned by Raycom Media -- the same clowns who bring us WTOC in Georgia (and extreme right-wing editorial rants every week).

You might wish to get a second opinion about this story. Hopefully a credible one.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

FrankDC said:


> Consider the source. KOLD is a longtime member of the VRWC and is owned by Raycom Media -- the same clowns who bring us WTOC in Georgia (and extreme right-wing editorial rants every week).
> 
> You might wish to get a second opinion about this story. Hopefully a credible one.


Wow...is there any part of mainstream America that you actually do aggree with???


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> So what happened here in the last week is this: kid with a backpack full of pot at school. Cops are called. Cops figure out not only is he trafficking pot, he's here illegally. This leads to the Border Patrol moving his entire family 60 miles south of me, i.e. Mexico. So all the hispanic kids did not like this, they marched on the local police station. So now, when the police are called to a local Tucson high school for things like a kid with a back pack full of pot, if they determine the kid is illegal, they cannot have him/her apprehended and deported.
> 
> Thoughts? Also, I would be interested to know if anyone at a distance from the border has heard of this event.


This is the first I have heard of this. Our news has been all about the girl who received a detention for hugging another student...I'll start a new thread. 
It doesn't help their cause to defend people like this. I'm sure it's all the racist cops fault too.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank, 

This is reality son. I live here. It happened. Stop trolling and DYOH.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Wow...is there any part of mainstream America that you actually do aggree with???


If you're claiming Bill Cathcart represents any part of "mainstream America", you're delusional. Yet again.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> If you're claiming Bill Cathcart represents any part of "mainstream America", you're delusional. Yet again.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Frank,
> 
> This is reality son. I live here. It happened. Stop and DYOH.


+1 bump.

Here is from the AP.

Now check this part out on this article, this is a crock. The police did the right thing. If the police can not question the legality of citizenship, and now an outcry, oh my gosh!

"An immigrants rights proponent said allowing immigration agents into schools could create more mistrust and fear in the immigrant community. 
"Now you have people who are afraid to call the police when they have been robbed because they are afraid the police will come and instead of investigating the crime will ask them about their immigration status," said Jennifer Allen, director of Tucson-based Border Action Network. "

The boy broke the law, the family was here for over 6 years illegaly, raising our taxes and bills, and the father has had trouble in the past. The police followed all the right practices.

Now if the community is up in arms, someone needs to remind them if you want to be an American, you better act like an American and uphold the laws of the land, period.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


>


The sad part is that frank isnt a troll...he actually believes the crap that he posts...


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

https://www.tucsoncitizen.com/ss/local/67973.php

Protesting because they know they are wrong and fearful of being yanked out of church or school.. now I've seen it all.

"we should be safe in school." And being educated free of charge! Well just follow them home and call immigration then.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

spielerman said:


> https://www.tucsoncitizen.com/ss/local/67973.php
> 
> Protesting because they know they are wrong and fearful of being yanked out of church or school.. now I've seen it all.
> 
> "we should be safe in school." And being educated free of charge! Well just follow them home and call immigration then.


No No No...don't you know...it's our responsibility as working people to make sure that we plug away that much harder at our jobs so that they can be here illegally, live on the dole, work under the table, and take advantage of every free thing that they can steal from the government, all the while complaining about how mistreated they are because we don'tspeak their language in our country...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Arizona needs to expand the various Apache reservations into one contiguous unit spanning the mexican border. Problem over.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> No No No...don't you know...it's our responsibility as working people to make sure that we plug away that much harder at our jobs so that they can be here illegally, live on the dole, work under the table, and take advantage of every free thing that they can steal from the government, all the while complaining about how mistreated they are because we don'tspeak their language in our country...


Is that why ballots are in Spanish? So they can vote demo and keep their entitlements?


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

spielerman said:


> +1 bump.
> 
> Here is from the AP.
> 
> ...


Sure, the laws of the land. America, land of the free, who now has the largest number of people in prison of any industrialized country on Earth. The country who has 2.3 million people rotting in jails for non-violent drug offenses such as marijuana distribution.

Living in Boise and blaming all our problems on illegal aliens is so much easier than dealing with reality, isn't it?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Kav said:


> Arizona needs to expand the various Apache reservations into one contiguous unit spanning the mexican border. Problem over.


Actually Kav, not so. The biggest rez here is the Tohono O'Odham and it does straddle the border. Constant drug trafficking and illegal immigration. I go out there about once every two months for some consulting at one of the reservations healthcare facilities. I have actually seen a moving gun fight between what I assume where drug smugglers and the border patrol. Another time they chased people right into the health care facility. It is the wild, wild west on the TO reservation.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Sure, the laws of the land. America, land of the free, who now has the largest number of people in prison of any industrialized country on Earth. The country who has 2.3 million people rotting in jails for non-violent drug offenses such as marijuana distribution.
> 
> Living in Boise and blaming all our problems on illegal aliens is so much easier than dealing with reality, isn't it?


Big red herring. In case you missed the WHOLE POINT OF THIS THREAD, the kid got shipped back to Mexico, ergo is certainly not in a US jail for pot selling. Try again. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

So Frank, Do you think this kid was banging a teacher like that 13 y/o? Or is he a mariposa and has three issues you champion?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, by the way, the article in the Tucson Citizen that was quoted above...Isabela Garcia is a local public defender and local activist for the _reconquista_. Feel free to Google her but again, for the doubting Franklins, this is not VRWC, this is reality. I live here and have been at one of her speeches.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

spielerman said:


> Is that why ballots are in Spanish? So they can vote demo and keep their entitlements?


of course...don't you know that only ig'nant folks want English to be the official language of America???


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Wayfarer, there are Scots and 'Ladies from Hell' There are indians and there are Apaches. I'm talking people who gave us the longest, costliest Indian war of all with the fewest of numbers. I'm talking a Federal raid on the 'Bonesmen' to retrieve Geronimo's skull, issue Ma dueces and PC awareness that certain customs of old may be revived. Traditional Apache territories extended into Old Mexico.-Take them back too. There is no word equal to 'Reconquista' but the very word Apache used to be used to quiet naughty ninos.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Big red herring. In case you missed the WHOLE POINT OF THIS THREAD, the kid got shipped back to Mexico, ergo is certainly not in a US jail for pot selling. Try again. :icon_smile_big:


The concerns raised by immigration advocates are absolutely valid IMO. The INS could have handled this "properly", without barging into that school.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is a link to a group Garcia is associated with. Read for yourself. https://www.derechoshumanosaz.net/

Also, Kav, note this pro-illegal website backs my statements about the TO reservation:



> n FY 2006 the Tohono O'odham Police Department was involved in 41% of the recovered body cases reported to the Pima County Medical Examiner. In FY 2007, it was involved in 43% of the recovered body cases reported.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> The concerns raised by immigration advocates are absolutely valid IMO. The INS could have handled this "properly", without barging into that school.


Dodge, dodge, dodge. You screwed up. The topic of locking people up for possession of pot or its trafficking in the US has nothing to do with this kid as he is, repeat after me, currently in Mexico. Frank, lick your wound and deal with your obvious red herring.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Dodge, dodge, dodge. You screwed up. The topic of locking people up for possession of pot or its trafficking in the US has nothing to do with this kid as he is, repeat after me, currently in Mexico. Frank, lick your wound and deal with your obvious red herring.


hey...you didnt fight fair...you know frank has trouble with facts...


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Dodge, dodge, dodge. You screwed up. The topic of locking people up for possession of pot or its trafficking in the US has nothing to do with this kid as he is, repeat after me, currently in Mexico. Frank, lick your wound and deal with your obvious red herring.


It's the larger issue here. I should have known it was too big to fit inside that pea brain of yours.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I just got 49 PMs from people telling me how brave and noble Frank is for standing up to me and his imaginary "red herring". 

:devil:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> It's the larger issue here. I should have known it was too big to fit inside that pea brain of yours.


And exactly what ad hom of mine triggered this? Oh yes, I have yet to ad hom you. Your typical moves. Divert from topic, deny your logical fallacies, then insult. Trifecta.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

FrankDC said:


> Sure, the laws of the land. America, land of the free, who now has the largest number of people in prison of any industrialized country on Earth. The country who has 2.3 million people rotting in jails for non-violent drug offenses such as marijuana distribution.
> 
> Living in Boise and blaming all our problems on illegal aliens is so much easier than dealing with reality, isn't it?


Please don't start a fight you can't finish. Yes I live in Boise, but you have no idea of my background and where I lived, what I experienced prior to coming to Boise- and what my reality is.

If you don't like that trafficing drugs such as marijuana is illegal in the U.S., that is your opinion, and if you don't like it, you are free to leave.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I just got 49 PMs from people telling me how brave and noble Frank is for standing up to me and his imaginary "red herring".
> 
> :devil:


LMAO...you should know better by now...if you don't aggree with frank and his whack-a-doo liberal agenda then you are obviously some kind of drooling nincompoop (sp?) too stupid to even realize how wrong you are...and all of frank's imaginary friends will aggree...

any-who...this is shaping up to be pretty entertaining...I better grab the big popcorn for this...


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> LMAO...you should know better by now...if you don't aggree with frank and his whack-a-doo liberal agenda then you are obviously some kind of drooling nincompoop (sp?) too stupid to even realize how wrong you are...
> 
> any-who...this is shaping up to be pretty entertaining...I better grab the big popcorn for this...


You spelled it right.

Was it Frank I saw in the cheerleader outfit here? 




https://www.signonsandiego.com/news/nation/20050208-1324-wst-immigrantcriminals.html

https://www.nctimes.com/articles/2004/12/06/news/top_stories/19_56_5812_5_04.txt

As Investors Business Daily reported in March 2005: "The U.S. Justice Department estimated that 270,000 illegal immigrants served jail time nationally in 2003. Of those, 108,000 were in California. Some estimates show illegals now make up half of California's prison population, creating a massive criminal subculture that strains state budgets and creates a nightmare for local police forces."

Former California Gov. Pete Wilson places the percentage of illegal aliens in U.S. prisons even higher. In 2001, he told Fox News Channel's Bill O'Reilly: "We had problems related to the costs of educating children who were acknowledged to be in the country illegally, healthcare costs. One in five in our prison population were illegal immigrants who had been convicted of a felony after entering the country illegally."

Up to a third of the U.S. federal prison population is composed of non-citizens, according to Federal Bureau of Prisons statistics - but not all non-citizen prison inmates are illegal aliens.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

see...that's the really funny part...frank complains about how crowded our jails are...but if somebody suggested deporting all of those inmates who are illegal aliens, he'd be the first one screaming about what an injustice it would be...because aparently it's john Q Taxpayer's responsibility to provide these scumbags with three hots and a cot...but not only that...we shouldnt even throw them in jail when they do somehtign wrong...they should be free to run amok (sp?) and we should encourage them to do so with all kinds of free goodies...and if you disagree then you're obviously a brainwashed soldier of the VRWC...


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

FrankDC said:


> Living in Boise and blaming all our problems on illegal aliens is so much easier than dealing with reality, isn't it?


Who said I'm blaming all our problems on illegal aliens? Somebody been smoking too much of the whacky weed, the ganja, yen pop, lubage, loco weed, sticky icky..

From Brown University:

Are there short-term dangers of smoking marijuana?
Discomforts associated with smoking marijuana include dry mouth, dry eyes, increased heart rate and visible signs of intoxication such as bloodshot eyes and puffy eyelids. Other problems include:


Impaired memory and ability to learn
Difficulty thinking and problem solving
Anxiety attacks or feelings of paranoia
Impaired muscle coordination and judgment
Increased susceptibility to infections
Dangerous impairment of driving skills. Studies show that it impairs braking time, attention to traffic signals and other driving behaviors.
Cardiac problems for people with heart disease or high blood pressure, because marijuana increases the heart rate
Are there short-term dangers of smoking marijuana?
Discomforts associated with smoking marijuana include dry mouth, dry eyes, increased heart rate and visible signs of intoxication such as bloodshot eyes and puffy eyelids. Other problems include:


Impaired memory and ability to learn
Difficulty thinking and problem solving
Anxiety attacks or feelings of paranoia
Impaired muscle coordination and judgment
Increased susceptibility to infections
Dangerous impairment of driving skills. Studies show that it impairs braking time, attention to traffic signals and other driving behaviors.
Cardiac problems for people with heart disease or high blood pressure, because marijuana increases the heart rate


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I have now gotten 97 PMs supporting Frank and three told me they have met him IRL and he's a helluva guy. I have gotten six telling me that they have met me and that I look good in spandex. WTF is up with that?

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

spielerman said:


> Who said I'm blaming all our problems on illegal aliens? Somebody been smoking too much of the whacky weed, the ganja, yen pop, lubage, loco weed, sticky icky..
> 
> From Brown University:
> 
> ...


Oh Brown Univesity forgot one. To quote Red from That 70's Show, it can turn you into a "Dumb A$$"


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I have now gotten 97 PMs supporting Frank and three told me they have met him IRL and he's a helluva guy. I have gotten six telling me that they have met me and that I look good in spandex. WTF is up with that?
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


LoL...I get unsolicited PMs all the time telling me what a stand up guy frank is and what a creep you are...

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

LMAO...


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> LoL...I get unsolicited PMs all the time telling me what a stand up guy frank is and what a creep you are...
> 
> :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> LMAO...


I must be way too boring


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I have now gotten 97 PMs supporting Frank and three told me they have met him IRL and he's a helluva guy. I have gotten six telling me that they have met me and that I look good in spandex. WTF is up with that?
> 
> :icon_smile_big:





The Gabba Goul said:


> LoL...I get unsolicited PMs all the time telling me what a stand up guy frank is and what a creep you are...
> 
> :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> LMAO...





yachtie said:


> I must be way too boring


Me too.

_I wish I was special, _
_you're so f***ing special._
_But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo._
_What the hell am I doing here?_
_I don't belong here... _


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

And 1 in 4 homeless are military veterans though we only represent 11% of the population. I went to a Yob interview today. The hours an unusual 6:30 to 2:30 shift explained "so our workforce can go to their second yobs." The workforce was all latino and speaking mexican patois spanish required. In 1941 people of mexican descent made up 6% of California's population, and toiled mostly in agriculture except for some fascinating communities like Chavez Ravine ( itself not all latino) They worked alongside Japanese americans and Oakies as the dominant workforce. WW2 and a property grab by some California greedheads removed the Niesei via internment, the Oakies got factory jobs and we saw the importation of cheap labour from Mexico. That situation has remained ever since business realised mexicans will undercut wages. The Latino population in California now stands at 50% in L.A. County alone. Know something? I'm fed up not being able to drive in my childhood nieghborhoods because I'm not a 'homie' in buffalo plaid and " theese is our turf ANGLO!" I'm fed up being denied employment because of my ethnicity. I'm tired of dodging pregnant mamasitas with 3 ninos jaywalking across the street while breaking water after I already nearly tagged a reconquista cavlaryman on the sidewalk. I'm fed up trying to read instuctions on my laundry soap buried under spanish. I'm fed up with Eric Estrada selling Arkansas land with a spanish development name. More than anything, I'm fed up with the Franks of this country fighting the Frito Bandido, Speedy Gonzales, The Taco Bell Chihuaha while sticking it to me. I'd like nothing more than to shove your collective PC diningenuous smiling avators into the refried beans basin at said Taco Bell. Via Con Dios, Campesinos! Venceremos!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Me too.
> 
> _I wish I was special,
> you're so f***ing special.
> ...


STOP PM'ING ME I LOOK GOOD IN SPANDEX!


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> STOP PM'ING ME I LOOK GOOD IN SPANDEX!


I think they are jealous of your moose nuckle buldging out.

This sure has been a lot of fun today.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> STOP PM'ING ME I LOOK GOOD IN SPANDEX!


A spandex kilt- just for you my friend :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> STOP PM'ING ME I LOOK GOOD IN SPANDEX!


Do they make spandex kilts? LOL, now I'm thinking of that Right Said Fred song. _I'm too sexy for this spandex..._

Edit: damn, yachtie beat me to it.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

yachtie said:


> I must be way too boring


no...they tell me what a creep you are in real life too...because I'm sure you're having real world meetups with these people all of the time...

:icon_smile_big:
LMAO...


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> no...they tell me what a creep you are in real life too...because I'm sure you're having real world meetups with these people all of the time...
> 
> :icon_smile_big:
> LMAO...


Thanks! I feel much better now :icon_smile_big:

LOL


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> no...they tell me what a creep you are in real life too...*because I'm sure you're having real world meetups with these people all of the time...*
> 
> :icon_smile_big:
> LMAO...


Well, in reality there are only 4 of us that post here. The rest are just other screen names we use to talk to ourselves. :devil:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> More than anything, I'm fed up with the Franks of this country fighting the Frito Bandido, Speedy Gonzales, The Taco Bell Chihuaha while sticking it to me. I'd like nothing more than to shove your collective PC diningenuous smiling avators into the refried beans basin at said Taco Bell. Via Con Dios, Campesinos! Venceremos!


A Big plus one...

I couldnt aggree more...I'm so sick and tired of slogging away at a job that I don't particularly enjoy, just so that I can (being an unmarried male with no children) have a huge chunk of my paycheck taxed away, so I can stand in line at the grocery store behind some haggard perpetually pregnant 20 year old (with one in the oven), her 5 year old knocking things off the shelf (that she won't tell him to pick up), her 3 year old howling in spanish and refusing to get up off the floor, her one year old in the basket crying as he sits above a pile of expensive steak, shrimp, the good juice (not the store brand), a block of cheese the size of a car battery, about 10 gallons of milk, assorted cereals (once again, no generics for them), a mountain of fresh produce, and a pillow case full of rice...whipping out her food stamp card to pay for all of it, then producing a wad of cash to pay for about 4 twelve packs of cervesas...talking rudely (in an incomprehensible spanglish) to the staff and insisting that the box boy help her bring her stuff out to her new $65,000 Chibby truck sitting on a set of $6000 Lexanis...then complaining about how she can't get a fair shake and the goobern-mint is picking on her for being here ilegally...calling me a racist because I don't want her here, and equating me to some sort of Latino Uncle Tom because I refuse to speak to her and her kind in spanish (or mexican to be more precise)...

Meanwhile a bunch of yuppie idiots are "fighting for the rights" of these "poor refugees" once again calling me a racist because I'm tired of having to pay for them to feed their babies that I paid for the delivery of...yet they dont tell you that the only reason they're complaining is because they'd have to pay about 10 times more a month to hire gardeners who came to this country legaly...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Gabba, Am I the only one who picked up on some propaganda during our fires? 4 bodies in San Diego County were discovered by Forestry Service personel and identified as illegal immigrants crossing over. Then 40 Mexican firefighters arrived with much fanfare to assist several days later. Next thing I know, the news is reporting the heartwrenching Sopa about the 4 victims being discovered by their countrymen. Theres an old revolutionary saying from, I believe Cuba. " When the dog is dead, the fleas will leave." I put $20 in my tank tonight, saw the $3. 29 for 89 octane and passed on buying milk, itself up .49 cents in one month. The housing industry is imploding, Layoffs everywhere, GM reported massive losses in the Billions with a B, stock market is down and retailers had Christmas decorations up even before Halloween, itself a rapidly expanding commercial holiday that tanked too ( personally measured by my pumpkin watch. I watched the pumpkin sellers dumping the unsold gourds in the trash NOV 1) Let me state the unstated. The second the USA is no longer a full teat to be sucked the sound of people heading south rapido will drown out the most enthusiastic of Mariacha bands.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> Gabba, Am I the only one who picked up on some propaganda during our fires? 4 bodies in San Diego County were discovered by Forestry Service personel and identified as illegal immigrants crossing over. Then 40 Mexican firefighters arrived with much fanfare to assist several days later. Next thing I know, the news is reporting the heartwrenching Sopa about the 4 victims being discovered by their countrymen. Theres an old revolutionary saying from, I believe Cuba. " When the dog is dead, the fleas will leave." I put $20 in my tank tonight, saw the $3. 29 for 89 octane and passed on buying milk, itself up .49 cents in one month. The housing industry is imploding, Layoffs everywhere, GM reported massive losses in the Billions with a B, stock market is down and retailers had Christmas decorations up even before Halloween, itself a rapidly expanding commercial holiday that tanked too ( personally measured by my pumpkin watch. I watched the pumpkin sellers dumping the unsold gourds in the trash NOV 1) Let me state the unstated. The second the USA is no longer a full teat to be sucked the sound of people heading south rapido will drown out the most enthusiastic of Mariacha bands.


Couldnt have said it better myself...

...see that's what all the frankDC's of the world don't understand...it has absolutely zero to do with the VRWC...it has to do with those of us who actually have to work for what we have getting sick and tired of having to work harder so those who feel that they deserve it just because they want it can have it too...

And yes, I had to roll my eyes in disgust when they tried to tug at my heartstrings with the Mexican firefighters...that bit of tripe was just too convienient...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Frank must have gulped down a double Sleepytime from Celestial Seasonings and retired from the field. That, or he's doing his Das Boot imitation again. You know- " Deeper Chief, deeeeper, SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! followed by popping rivets when he can't take the pressure any longer. In any case, I'm really lit. I just received a can of PEERLESS Coffee from Oakland California after rediscovering them online 30 years later. My Girl should be online soon from Romania, half awake drinking expresso and jotting down the Western Union information so she can eat this week. 4 more months and she has a M.A. In Psychiatry and can get a job. She loves me because I'm crazy.Shes half awake and I'm half asleep when we talk. My cat Piewacket is biting me on the hand to sleep soon. My one blown $1 on the Lottery mocked me again. But what really hurts, even in my caffeine buzzed, fatiqued state is this: I have gay friends and aquaintances I value as people. I still consider myself a LIBERAL with an L. I know a few latinos who came here illegaly. They are fine people as individuals. But as a national phenomenon theres nothing fine about it, or any fine lines of debate full of more holes than the fine line of our so called border. It's pretty bad when the only phrase is from Joseph Stalin " One death is a tragedy. Millions are only statistics." And somewhere the national debate has been surrendered to a bunch of kids at a school in Tucson dictating law enforcement policy and their apologist Franks who condemn a Pope but not the pedophile protecting Cardinal in his helicopter openly supporting illegal aliens. My cats right, Time for bed and hope with the new day.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I have now gotten 97 PMs supporting Frank and three told me they have met him IRL and he's a helluva guy. I have gotten six telling me that they have met me and that I look good in spandex. WTF is up with that?





spielerman said:


> To quote Red from That 70's Show, it [weed] can turn you into a "Dumb A$$"





FrankDC said:


> It's the larger issue here. I should have known it was too big to fit inside that pea brain of yours.


LMAO. This thread is so hysterical, I must add that last message to my signature. :aportnoy:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> Frank must have gulped down a double Sleepytime from Celestial Seasonings and retired from the field. That, or he's doing his Das Boot imitation again. You know- " Deeper Chief, deeeeper, SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! followed by popping rivets when he can't take the pressure any longer. In any case, I'm really lit. I just received a can of PEERLESS Coffee from Oakland California after rediscovering them online 30 years later. My Girl should be online soon from Romania, half awake drinking expresso and jotting down the Western Union information so she can eat this week. 4 more months and she has a M.A. In Psychiatry and can get a job. She loves me because I'm crazy.Shes half awake and I'm half asleep when we talk. My cat Piewacket is biting me on the hand to sleep soon. My one blown $1 on the Lottery mocked me again. But what really hurts, even in my caffeine buzzed, fatiqued state is this: I have gay friends and aquaintances I value as people. I still consider myself a LIBERAL with an L. I know a few latinos who came here illegaly. They are fine people as individuals. But as a national phenomenon theres nothing fine about it, or any fine lines of debate full of more holes than the fine line of our so called border. It's pretty bad when the only phrase is from Joseph Stalin " One death is a tragedy. Millions are only statistics." And somewhere the national debate has been surrendered to a bunch of kids at a school in Tucson dictating law enforcement policy. My cats right, Time for bed and hope with the new day.


LoL...I dunno...I mean...I'm 16 hours away from vacation, when we recieved a call that nobody was comming in tonight so I happily volunteered to stay if i didnt have to come in tomorrow afternoon...so tomorrow morning I'll get to walk to the BART station and sit with all the illegals going off to their jobsites where they'll get paid in cash at the end of the day...meanwhile I'll be officially on vacation, counting the hours until I can get in my car and head down south for a little R&R and some fine dining in restaurants who's kitchens are no doubt staffed to the hilt with illegals...

aaah well...what'cha gonna do???


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Kav said:


> And somewhere the national debate has been surrendered to a bunch of kids at a school in Tucson dictating law enforcement policy and their apologist Franks who condemn a Pope but not the pedophile protecting Cardinal in his helicopter openly supporting illegal aliens. My cats right, Time for bed and hope with the new day.


A few months ago I posted the following question on this issue:

"What's the point of having immigration laws if they're not enforced?"

My complaint isn't with what the INS did, it's simply with how they did it. That boy's family had been residing in that county for SIX YEARS, you can't tell me this couldn't have been handled just as effectively somewhere more appropriate, somewhere other than inside a public school.

The other absurd notion is that "liberals" are somehow responsible for the illegal immigration problem. Economically, by far the largest beneficiaries from these people are American businesses. These corporations are the ones who fight proposals to enforce our existing immigration laws, who fight proposals for new immigration laws, and who push for inane "amnesty" programs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How'd the cops know that he was carrying pot?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> How'd the cops know that he was carrying pot?


I think Howa has just let slip his actual occupation. He's a criminal defense attorney.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If so, did he graduate from one of the unaccredited California law schools?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> If so, did he graduate from one of the unaccredited California law schools?


:aportnoy:

You are getting off some good ones lately FB2k


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> How'd the cops know that he was carrying pot?


Because they're watching, Howard. The Man is always watching. Be careful out there.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Let me get this straight. Some teenager comes to school with a bag full of pot. He is an illegal alien and now a drug dealer. Most drug dealers have a nasty habit of packing firearms. So your telling me the police should have been more touchy feely about WHEN and WHERE to effect the arrest? Lets see, Saturday? No, his sister is having her Quincinera. Sunday? No, he's going to Mass, having not heard about Mr Ratzinger. Monday? No again, he has a biology quizz and there is a hostile crowd. HMMMMMMM Tuesday? yes! Tuesday is good, maybe afternoon while his mama is cooking up Menudo, sister is watching the Sopas and dad is down at home despot at the custom built hiring station. Is that good for you? Get back to us.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I hesitate to admit to some things I did 30 years ago, but, believe me, there are a lot of small time drug dealers, especially those who sell pot that don't carry guns.

No one I ever bought it from did. I doubt the small time people who sell little bits of it to other kids do, either, unless they have the gun for another reason.

That said, I still support the deportation. I really don't see why we should have a mass amnesty. Let them register, etc.


----------



## Title III Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

FrankDC said:


> The country who has 2.3 million people rotting in jails for *non-violent drug offenses such as marijuana distribution*.


FrankDC,

They're not all non-violent. How about this:

https://www.sfgate.com/chronicle/

*Gas station shooting victim killed for his medical marijuana*

or this:

*Shooting Highlights Hazards Of Growing Marijuana*

* Homeowner Alleges Slain Teen Was After His Marijuana (Windows Media)*

_(CBS)_ _BELLFLOWER_ A man suspected of fatally shooting a boy, 15, while the victim was breaking into a shed behind the man's Bellflower home was arrested on suspicion of murder, sheriff's deputies said.

or this:

A 24-year-old man wounded in the shooting at the Pearl City Shopping Center parking lot Nov. 1 testified yesterday that he was shot and his friend killed following an argument over the price of a quarter pound of marijuana.
Winston Domingo of 'Aiea, told a district judge that 22 year-old Micah Kanahele shot him and Guyan Nuuhiwa, 26, in the parking lot after Nuuhiwa refused to lower the price of the marijuana from $1,600 to $1,480.
"Nobody had to die over marijuana," Domingo said.

And that's just the first few google returns, Frank. We could do this all day long.

T3G


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

And none of that would happen if the stuff could be bought freely in a store.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

To be sold by our friends at Phillip Morris et al who have long taken out copyrights on every slang term including Maryjane, Rope, Maui Wowie, Acapulco Gold, Matanuska Valley Red and quietly bought Monsuier Zig Zag papers. Think of all that increased income AL Gore can use to invent the next Internet and tell us about Inconvenient Truths.


----------



## Title III Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> And none of that would happen if the stuff could be bought freely in a store.


I agree completely. It's not the product itself. It's the illegality of it. Remove that and the profit motive is gone. Were it legal, the people involved in selling it wouldn't suddenly become model citizens. They're criminals. They would simply move on to the next black market item. I don't know that I have ever met a drug dealer who wants it to become legalized.

T3G


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow man, um Kav, Like, you know, like, people everywhere, like will have a universal truth, man. It's like, cosmic, like, you know. It's only inconvenient if it interferes with the pizza delivery, man, you know.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Howard said:


> How'd the cops know that he was carrying pot?


Howard, you're one of a kind... at least one of a kind in each village. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I think Howa has just let slip his actual occupation. He's a criminal defense attorney.


Don't tell my mother I'm a defense attorney. She thinks I work at Pathmark.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Title III Guy said:


> I agree completely. It's not the product itself. It's the illegality of it. Remove that and the profit motive is gone. Were it legal, the people involved in selling it wouldn't suddenly become model citizens. They're criminals. They would simply move on to the next black market item. I don't know that I have ever met a drug dealer who wants it to become legalized.
> 
> T3G


Remove illegal nature and profit motive is gone, you've been smoking too much of the stuff yourself :icon_smile_big:.

Once Altria group and others get to legally sell/distribute and manufacture, the price of your dime bag will rise to $1.

Then someone will find out how to use it as an alternative fuel and then we will have government subsidies to start growing this stuff on every corner of the U.S.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Actually, Hemp was once a major american crop with many desireable points both in production and products. Aside from the legality issue, anyone who is part of the marijuana economy supports some very nasty people, from the Cali Cartels who have virtually destroyed the indigenous peoples of the Sierra Madre ( after our good stewards of the land in California moved timber equippment down there to wipe out it's old growth while simultaneously boasting they had stopped cutting old growth on their stands- omitting to mention it was all gone.) in forcing them into it's cultivation to the domestic growers who annualy poach more deer ( they love eating the stuff) than all combined legal hunters combined. We have this mindset of surrender and reward to people who break our laws. Want to immigrate? No problem, just enter illegaly, sell pot and your a cause celeb. How many CEOs are going to receive massive buyouts for essentialy screwing stockholders? How many ex politicians enter the revolving door of Lobbyist or military contractor? You cannot be part of any solution while remaining part of the problem. Picking and choosing which laws to obey is ethical surrender to the idea those laws you want enforced should and will be.


----------



## Title III Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

spielerman said:


> Remove illegal nature and profit motive is gone, you've been smoking too much of the stuff yourself :icon_smile_big:.


Quite right, old man! I should have said _obscene_ profit! :icon_smile:

Oh, but just for the record, I have never even tried the stuff.

T3G


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Title III Guy said:


> Quite right, old man! I should have said _obscene_ profit! :icon_smile:
> 
> Oh, but just for the record, I have never even tried the stuff.
> 
> T3G


Me either.. my only experience is while sitting in the bleachers at Oakland A's games as a kid while the Bleacher Bums would pass around the hit. A contact high... but I never inhaled..


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

spielerman said:


> Remove illegal nature and profit motive is gone, you've been smoking too much of the stuff yourself :icon_smile_big:.
> 
> Once Altria group and others get to legally sell/distribute and manufacture, the price of your dime bag will rise to $1.
> 
> Then someone will find out how to use it as an alternative fuel and then we will have government subsidies to start growing this stuff on every corner of the U.S.


A "dime bag" doesn't really cost a dime. Unless you are trying to say that a $10 (dime bag) would then cost $100. I don't think the price would rise. With no legal consequences to worry about, people would just grow their own. Those days are long since past for me though.

Also, it already could be used as biofuel.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> A "dime bag" doesn't really cost a dime. Unless you are trying to say that a $10 (dime bag) would then cost $100. I don't think the price would rise. With no legal consequences to worry about, people would just grow their own. Those days are long since past for me though.
> 
> Also, it already could be used as biofuel.


I know a dime doesn't cost a dime, but showing they will call it a $ bag. Growing your own isn't as easy as everyone thinks it is. Proliferation would leed to quality control issues, legalized stuff would now be rated on its proof value for a high. It would get a little more complicated than go grow your own.

It appears that the hemp industry was once a player, but took a "hit"..

One player in the biofuel, paper, textile, as well as many other industries, was hemp. Hemp had been grown as a major product in America since colonial times by such men as George Washington and Thomas Jefferson and has had both governmental and popular support. Hemp's long history in civilization and the multitude of products that can be derived from this single plant has made it one of the most valuable and sustainable plants in the history of mankind. More importantly to the biofuel industry, hemp provided the biomass that Ford needed for his production of ethanol. He found that 30% hemp seed oil is usable as a high-grade diesel fuel and that it could also be used as a machine lubricant and an engine oil. In the 1930's, the industrialists entered the picture. William Randolph Hurst, who produced 90% of the paper in the United States, Secretary of Treasury, Andrew Mellon, who was a major financial backer for the DuPont Company which ha d just patented the chemical necessary to process wood pulp into paper, the Rockefellers, and other "oil barons", who were developing vast empires from petroleum, all had vested interest in seeing the renewable resources industry derailed, the hemp industry eliminated, and biomass fuels derided. A campaign was begun to discredit hemp. Playing on the racism that existed in America, Hurst used his newspapers to apply the name "marijuana" to hemp. Marijuana is the Mexican word for the hemp plant. This application along with various "objective" articles began to create a fear. By 1937, these industrialists were able to parlay the fear they created into the Marijuana Tax Act. This law was the precursor to the demise of the hemp industry in the United States and the resultant long reaching effect on the biofuel, petroleum and many other industries. Within three years, Ford closed his biofuel plant.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

probably the biggest thing that would change if weed were legal is that the pizza industry would experiance a big boom in business...

...same goes for the peanut butter industry...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We should check with our brokers about getting into rolling paper futures.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> We should check with our brokers about getting into rolling paper futures.


buy stock in Swishers...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Because they're watching, Howard. The Man is always watching. Be careful out there.


I've never been caught with Pot before.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Don't tell my mother I'm a defense attorney. She thinks I work at Pathmark.


Doing What,If I might ask?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

He's in asset protection Howard, aka store security. Be afraid, be, very, afraid.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> probably the biggest thing that would change if weed were legal is that the pizza industry would experiance a big boom in business...
> 
> ...same goes for the peanut butter industry...


Get the door its dominos! Kraft for the munchies.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

FrankDC said:


> The concerns raised by immigration advocates are absolutely valid IMO. The INS could have handled this "properly", without barging into that school.


The INS can go where ever that need to go to enforce the law. They're not barging in, they're doing their job.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> I've never been caught with Pot before.


Howard, just what are you admitting?

Brian


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

before what?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Howard said:


> I've never been caught...


Incriminating.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> He's in asset protection Howard, aka store security. Be afraid, be, very, afraid.


I'm not afraid of you.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> Howard, just what are you admitting?
> 
> Brian


That I've never smoked pot.My brother did before he passed away 12 years ago from diabetes.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard, You are like one of those russian nesting dolls. Whoever, or whatever and wherever you are, rest assured you are indeed safe from me- have no fear. It's the people outside your grandmother's basement where you live, those annoying dismembered feet marching loudly past your window I'd worry about.Some have dogs, they may stop and pee on that window, further obscuring your worldview.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Howard, your posts are getting more than usual lately... a sure sign of short term memory loss. Get off the chronic.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Acting on what we were told earlier in this thread is just VRWC stuff, hence not true, some locals thought they would voice their protest. I am troubled by a comment the Asst. Chief made though. He said that TPD...



> will have the freedom to call Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents when they come across migrants outside of schools and churches.


I mean, the ability of police calling la Migra was ever in question? That's concerning.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Why deport them anyway??

We could just leave them in a room for 12 hours with only Howard's posts to read.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

android said:


> The INS can go where ever that need to go to enforce the law. They're not barging in, they're doing their job.


That's what the German people said about the Nazis.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Throws a handfull confetti in the air. Beevis and Buthead imitation- " Uhhhhhh, he said nazi, cool"


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Why deport them anyway??
> 
> We could just leave them in a room for 12 hours with only Howard's posts to read.


That is unconstitutional! Cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> That's what the German people said about the Nazis.


I thought they said, "Nice jack-boots ya thugs."


----------

